# Medicare Telephone Services / Care Plan Oversight Services????



## jlb102780 (Dec 5, 2011)

Good Morning everyone 

I've been racking my brain trying to find any info on CMS's website on billing for Telephone Services and keep coming up with nothing. I have found the info in the CPT book on codes 99441-99443. These codes are not on Medicare's website on the fee schedule though. Does anyone know if Medicare accepts Telephone Service charges? And if they do, what are the billing codes for them???

Also, Care Plan Oversight Services is another I'm having a hard time finding any info on. CPT codes 99374-99380. I did find the manual on these, but again, the codes are not on Medicare's fee schedule. And I'm not having any luck searching the G codes. 

HELP!!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 5, 2011)

Typically Medicare does not pay for the 99441-99443 or the 98966-98968 codes for phone calls.  But that should not stop you from using them and billing the patient.  Medicare will not pay for them until you do start using them and if you use for one you have to use it for all.  Care plan oversite I have had Medicare pay for in some areas, however it was usually prior authorized and the documentation was submitted.  I know the documentation needs to be nothing less than perfection for care plan oversite but I am not sure why it is not on the fee schedule.  You might inquire with you Medicare regional office and see.  I know of no G code substitute for either sets of codes.


----------

